# Frozen Bread



## riteonglor (Aug 16, 2006)

Help me please!  Does anyone out there have a recipe for making frozen bread in flower pots?


----------



## DaCook (Aug 16, 2006)

riteonglor said:
			
		

> Help me please! Does anyone out there have a recipe for making frozen bread in flower pots?


HUH? What do you mean? You want a recipe for frozen bread dough and you want to bake it in clay flower pots?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2006)

Just thaw the dough and put it in a shallow flower pot. Let rise.


----------



## riteonglor (Aug 16, 2006)

Ya,  my question was a little vague, like I might be asking how to make frozen bread.  Not the case at all....I needed to know what temp to bake it at and for how long. Also if I could put the whole frozen loaf in a pot or had to cut it in half.  Common sense as prevailed and I guess that would depend on the size of the pot.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL riteonglor!  Welcome to DC.


----------

